# Jaguar cichlid have layed eggs



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Came home today to find my jaguars were laying eggs again 
Took a few snaps to show but did not wanna bother them too much.Will keep you all posted as to how things are coming along.I am just hoping them being on there own this time they will have a better chance  time will surly tell.Can anyone count the eggs for me please


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow! Congrats! That is a beautiful pair! I would say A LOT of Eggs! :lol: .............Maybe a thousand or two.........? :-? Just a guess.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

your guess is as good as mine.They layed more eggs after those pictures were taken i will see in a few days time now if they have done the job well and i get me some wigglers


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ceech*,

Congratulations. How big are the Jags? Do they have any tank mates?

Keep us posted.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## nightowl1350 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats on the eggs. That is one ..it load of them! LOL Keep us posted on how they do.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

The jags are about 6 to 7 inches in size now. They are in a 200 litre breeding tank for now on there own.I will move them back to the main 720 when i have the fry free swimming and then raise the fry in that tank.All the eggs are looking good now and i think are fertilised.i seen momma eating some white eggs last night and there were only good looking ones this morning.maybe some time this weekend i wil have wigglers late sunday or monday will post some pics when i see wigglers.


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

CONGRATS! Hope you are ready to be for all those babies. its gonna be fun. its also a nice way to let the hobby pay for itself. best wishes to you.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Update on my jags and there eggs.
Well the eggs have now become wigglers and have been moved into a safe place under a rock.
Parents are very protective as expected .
Few snaps hard to take pics for now but best i could get for now.
Lets hope i have free swimmers soon


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice! It's difficult to have Nandopsis spawn without killing each other in the process so kudos!


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been keeping a close eye on the male and female and they both seem to be getting along very welll.When the fry start to free swim i am going to remove the parents back into my 720 litre tank.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Update they are out at last


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *ceech*,

Very cool. Seems like they have been good parents so far. There are a lot of fry.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

They have learned from there failures and this time have there very own tank ,but no matter what only the fittest will survive and i will only keep the very best of them.Looking forward to watching them grow  over the coming months.Need to make space he he , i feel a new rank on the way.


----------



## ceech (Jul 4, 2010)

Another update and a few pics of the fry.
Some have died off now as expected but still have around 150 to 200 eating well and getting bigger


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Could you tell me what is happening with my breeding pair of Jags? They have laid eggs 3 times now and every time, I wake up one morning and the eggs are gone and no fish. I did notice this last time that the eggs ( the night before they disappeared) had some kind of white fuzz on some of them? I have no clue what is happening and any information would be much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Z90a (Sep 25, 2011)

Eggs with white fuzz mean that the eggs are un feartial so the parants eat them. It's completely normal. But for 3 spawns and all eggs to go bad is kinda strange. Maybe your jags just need some time to figure everything out.


----------



## BigJag (Sep 26, 2011)

Z90a said:


> Eggs with white fuzz mean that the eggs are un feartial so the parants eat them. It's completely normal. But for 3 spawns and all eggs to go bad is kinda strange. Maybe your jags just need some time to figure everything out.


 It's almost like their timing is off. How he has that thing come out on his bottom side when it's time to fertilize the eggs, well he has that out like 5 days before she even lays the eggs and by the time she;s ready to lay the eggs it's already gone and he can't fertilize them. Is there anything I can do, or is it just on them to get it figured out?


----------



## woaisqt (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats Congrats


----------

